# No Audio Output Device is installed.



## dariuks9 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello,im having a problem with my computer-few days ago i bought a new computer and installed windows 7 ultimate.The problem is,there is no sound.On sound icon there is a x on it.Ive tryed everything:installing new drivers,tryed realtek and lot more.When i uninstall drivers
windows update installs new ones,and the message changes on the sound icon:no speakers or headphones are plugged in.

PC specs.

Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II x4 635 Processor 2.90 Ghz
Installed memory: 2 Gb
System type : 32-bit operating system
Video Card:Nvidia GeForce GT 240.


Sound device: When i go to device manager on sound,video and game controllers it shows like this:
High Definition Audio Device
NVIDIA High Definition Audio
NVIDIA High Definition Audio
NVIDIA High Definition Audio
NVIDIA High Definition Audio 

If there's any info you need-ask.Thank you.


----------



## HCD (Oct 29, 2007)

What is make and model of PC?


----------

